

Tell HN:"How I Got Funded" Panel Discussion at Cambridge,MA - mr_b

I came across this and thought of sharing it. Its held at Cambridge, MA on Tuesday, October 19, 2010 from 6:00 PM - 8:00 PM (ET)
"How I Got Funded" Panel Discussion by Startup Leadership Program &#38; Dogpatch Labs (Free)
http://startupleadership.eventbrite.com/
======
mr_b
Clickable url: <http://startupleadership.eventbrite.com/>

